# Always use a leader!



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

What brand/length of leader would you suggest for crankbaits and spinnerbaits?

I was told by more than one person to use a leader. In fact, just last weekend, my buddy said, &#8220;you will start using a leader after you loose your first big one!&#8221;.

I&#8217;ve was fishing a rattle trap this morning at Caesar Creek with heavy bass gear and 30Lb Power Pro looking for BIG bass and muskie. Well, I learned my lesson today! Threw the rattle trap to a downed tree, cranked a few times, and thought I was snagged. Then, thought I was hooked on a freight train. Huge splash and the Power pro was cut like sewing thread. No more playing around with bass gear. Back to 65LB Power Pro with a wire leader and a real muskie rod for me!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The first muskie I caught was on 12 lb Berkley Trilene XL with no leader. Second muskie I caught was on 14 lb Berkley Fireline with no leader.
The other muskie and Pike I have caught have all been with no leader. I think they don't let the action of the lure run true and I think it spooks fish sometimes. 

When I am targeting muskie or Pike I use 50lb Spiderwire Stealth Braid and have never had a fish break it or bite through it. I think the stealth braid is a lot more durable than Power pro. I use power pro on my bass outfits and what not, but its not as abrasive resistent or durable as stealth IMO.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Rooster, do yourself and especially the musky a favor and USE A LEADER. Why take a chance and risk losing a fish and possibly contributing to the death of a fish that has "treble mouth" (mouth hooked shut). I had my first experience with a musky cutting my line in Canada years ago. I was fishing for walleye with #7 shad raps on spinning gear with 8# mono. The worst thing was that musky stole my last Perch Shad Rap and I was killing the 'eyes on it! That was enough incentive to invest in my first musky combo.If you match the correct leader to the bait being fished you don't have to worry about killing the action of the bait. The rule of thumb is to match the length of the leader to the length of the lure. Consider leaders with quality snaps and swivels.(Ball Bearing) For cranks and bucktails and spinnerbaits go with sevenstrand leaders "10 to "12 long. For jerkbaits you want solid wire leaders. Some guys who troll prefer to use a longer sevenstrand leader approx. "36. I would highly recommend these guys. www.muskyshop.com Give them a shout with any questions and they will get you started. Stick with the Power Pro spooling it on a quality high capacity reel and you will be in good shape. Good luck!


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Sorry, I should have explained. Sevenstrand leaders are 7 smaller strands of wire wrapped into 1. They are more flexible and don't take the action from the bait. Single strand leaders are just that, a single strand of wire. These are better suited for jerkbaits. In clear water you may want to downsize the poundage. I like using 175# for my jerkbaits and 90# on my sevenstrand.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Rooster let me add 1 more thing about the leaders. I would get leaders that have no crimps on them they are a week spot and can be exposed at the wrong time!!!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Always use a leader. As stated before it keeps you from losing a fish, and more importantly it keeps a fish from dying because it can't eat.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

12-18" strand leader for cranks, plastics and spinners and 12-18" wire for jerks...I never fish for either toothy critter without a leader!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

check out Thorne Bros www.thornebros.com 
look into their own brand of leaders. I purchase from them every spring.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I still take some chances (depending on what i am using)but I know what you mean Rooster. Hooked my first accidental muskie @ clear fork on 8lb. test using a rattle trap as well. It swam toward the boat and shook right in front of us and broke the line. 

I wont ever forget that .....i had no chance in hell 



Rooster said:


> What brand/length of leader would you suggest for crankbaits and spinnerbaits?
> 
> I was told by more than one person to use a leader. In fact, just last weekend, my buddy said, you will start using a leader after you loose your first big one!.
> 
> Ive was fishing a rattle trap this morning at Caesar Creek with heavy bass gear and 30Lb Power Pro looking for BIG bass and muskie. Well, I learned my lesson today! Threw the rattle trap to a downed tree, cranked a few times, and thought I was snagged. Then, thought I was hooked on a freight train. Huge splash and the Power pro was cut like sewing thread. No more playing around with bass gear. Back to 65LB Power Pro with a wire leader and a real muskie rod for me!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry, one more leader question, what leader would you suggest for throwing Zara Spooks or any topwater? Thanks!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I use the Stealth wire leaders for everything.


Here is a link. 

http://www.mikehulbert.com/leaders.shtml


These are the best leaders on the market, and you get 10 leaders for $22 shipping included.

He also makes fluorocarbon leaders.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

My preference is single strand & after a real unhappy incident w/9" wire, I won't use anything less than 12".

If you're concerned about the weight of the leader affecting the action of bass-sized baits (Zara Spook is a good example), there are good quality, light wire leaders available that are rated around 40#.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Rooster said:


> Sorry, one more leader question, what leader would you suggest for throwing Zara Spooks or any topwater? Thanks!


Single wire leader is best for any surface bait such a Zara's and gliders since you inpart so much action on the lure. As you pause and the lure continues it's motion, a solid wire leader will not get tangled in the lure/hooks like a softer, stranded leader can. Just my .02


----------

